# Pretty slow today



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hit one of the creeks today and between the water being a little higher than I like and it being february I don't think the fish were looking up. But I persisted and ended up fooling two on the popping bug.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Patience pays off


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey at least you went.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Hey at least you went.


Agreed. There's something about being on the creeks around here in a canoe that always seems to put a smile on my face.


----------

